# Cannot Write To Registry?



## Sypher04

I attempted to load a policy editor onto my computer the other day.

When i made the desired changes to the .adm templates for poledit.exe, it would not allow me to save to the registry... i was given an error message.

Why may i be unable to write to the computers registry?


Thanks


----------



## Praetor

1. I take it you're using Windows98?
2. Do you have sufficient priviledges?


----------



## Lorand

Poledit disables the use of Regedit if you checked the "Disable Registry editing tools". Run Poledit again and uncheck that option.
You can try also Regalyzer (http://spybot.eon.net.au/files/regalyz.exe) which is a cooler program than Regedit.


----------



## Sypher04

No, actually i am running Windows XP Professional. I am setup with the administrator account.

I have not been able to enable the template with my changes. So, the "Disable Registry Editing Tools" is not even in effect on my system.


----------



## Praetor

You have any security apps in the background to lockdown registry from remote (and even local) access?


----------



## Sypher04

No, all i am running is windows xp professional, plus a few games and microsoft office.

i don't have a network or even an internet connection, so i haven't bothered with any security apps yet.


----------



## Praetor

You say you have an administrator account.... is it the "actual" Administrator account or an account with Administrative rights? If you got the OS installed by a company they may have locked out some stuff via the Administrative account


----------

